# Sea France no booking with discount



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

I've been trying to book with SF for a return crossing in April and can not get a quote when I put in the disscount password.

When I remove the password I get a quote of over £100, P&O do the same crossing for £50, seems SF has fallen down the pan.

:evil:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Ring stewart at SeaFrance on 01304 828452 (direct line) he will get you sorted out  

Cheers M&D


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Just a thought, did you type the discount code in capitals?

pete


----------

